# Barnett "Barney" Danson, 1921-2011, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2011)

> Barney Danson's life was forged on the battlefields of Normandy, where he was wounded, lost his three best friends and the sight in one eye, and found himself as a person.
> 
> Danson, who died Monday in Toronto, returned from the Second World War to found a successful business and an equally successful political career that saw him become defence minister. He went on to win many awards, help build the Canadian War Museum and be named a companion of Order of Canada.
> 
> ...


Canadian Press, 18 Oct 11


----------



## a78jumper (19 Oct 2011)

He was also the founder of Katimavik, which as I recall had a military option. He was MND when I first got in and as I recall a pretty good one given he was not given a lot to work with in terms of funding by PET; I recall having a less warm feeling towards his successor.  Godspeed Sir.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2011)

RIP Mr. Danson


----------



## Danjanou (19 Oct 2011)

MND when I joined up too. 

RIP


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

I am always saddened when a veteran passes.  Rest in peace.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2011)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> He was also the founder of Katimavik, which as I recall had a military option. He was MND when I first got in and as I recall a pretty good one given he was not given a lot to work with in terms of funding by PET; I recall having a less warm feeling towards his successor.  Godspeed Sir.



 Katimavik.  A term when it first came to the small town I grew up in, (and I am ashamed to say our small minded ideals) my friends and I called the participants "Freedos" when they arrived,  mostly from Quebec and Eastern Canada.  Looking back over the years I think it was a fantastic program that I am sure I would have benefited from with exposure to another part of Canada, doing something constructive and to the benefit of all involved (me, the community I would have been hosted with).  I'm not sure it the YTEP program was connected to it.  There was another good idea that gave young minds some proper direction in life too.

RIP, Sir.


----------

